# Serpa Holster question/problem



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I went looking for a holster for my Kimber TLE today. I prefer paddle holsters and thought that lined leather would be a good choice for the Kimber since it's my first upscale gun. I stopped into a friendly local shop and was told that the leather holster, lined or not, would wear the finish faster than one of the newer, "plastic" models. *Is this true?* He showed me a Serpa, I forget the model. It was nice and a Kimber Ultra Carry was he had was going in nicely and locking down. The thing that bothered me was that the "button" to push that releases the gun from the holster, puts your finger inline with the trigger opening as you draw the gun, with force already having been applied to press the button, so, your trigger can naturally slide right onto the trigger. *Anyone else notice this? Should I be worried about this or am I being overly cautious?*


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Since I have no experience with these holsters, someone could correct me if I'm wrong. Once you press the button to release the gun from the holster, you finger rides up the side of the holster as you pull the gun out of it. Therefore, you should no longer have any pressure pushing down with your trigger finger by the time the gun is released. I see your concern, but you might be a little over-cautious. Like I said though, I could be wrong.  Also, I personally believe leather would be a better option. Once again, I could be wrong, but I would personally prefer leather touching a high-end gun than hard plastic any day. You may get more "wear marks" from leather from sliding in and out, but I would guess that you're also more likely to get deeper scratches from plastic.

-Jeff-


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I have several Blackhawk Serpa holsters, Great range holster. Your finger rides up on the frame as you draw, not within the trigger guard. It's a good retention system. Not so good for concealed carry, as the gun rides out from the body. I like kydex paddle holsters and Comptac makes several good ones. For IWB I prefer leather.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

In my experience, *dirty* leather erodes a pistol's finish much faster than *clean*, unscratched plastic.
It's the *dirt* that does the eroding, not the leather or the plastic.
That said, a suede or floc lining will retain dirt and harm the gun's finish, whether the holster is leather or plastic. Naked, unflocked plastic is easier to clean than leather. Clean Kydex and fiber-filled plastics are more abrasive than clean leather, but not much.
In the end, *any* holster material will eventually wear away a pistol's finish. The real question is, "How quickly?"


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

*Steve* is correct. All holsters will wear the finish on a pistol. It's just a fact of life when you carry a gun. If you don't want your pistol to get worn, leave it in the safe.

A worn finish is the mark of an experienced shooter who practices a lot and takes carrying seriously.

I used a Serpa for a year over in Afghanistan. No issues with the trigger finger and the release button. Rather than punching the button with the finger, try a sort of "dragging" technique with the finger sliding over the button.

If it still bothers you, Galco has a new design forthcoming that will resolve this issue. :mrgreen:


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Good replies all. Thanks for the advice. I doubt I will ever carry this gun due to its size and weight. As *falshman70* says, the Serpa probably isn't for CC since there is a release button that may inhibit draw time. I just like to have a holster when going to the range. The Serpa seems like a good fit for my needs but I'm also looking at leather holsters with a thumb break.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The Serpa is way faster than a holster with thumb break.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> The Serpa is way faster than a holster with thumb break.


Understood. I'm really looking to keep it secure on my person at the range so I don't lay it down somewhere dirty. My outdoor range has a bunch of wood picnic table for your equipment and that's it. Also, if I want to walk up to a shorter shooting distance for another gun, I don't want my Kimber laying 15 yards away from me. I doubt I'll be using my TLE for any type of defensive purpose outside of my home.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

If it's just a range holster to keep it out of the dirt, why do you need a thumb break or other retention device?


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I don't really need a retention device. Just thought it might be a bonus if I'm not using this for carry. I usually pick up my brass so I'd be more assured the Kimber stays in its proper place if I'm bending to do so. Also, all of the leather paddle holsters I've seen have a thumb break strap.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Dsig1 said:


> ...all of the leather paddle holsters I've seen have a thumb break strap.


Look farther afield. Many manufacturers make paddle pouches without thumb breaks. Most of the custom-made holsterers (I made a new word!) make them as well.
Try these lists:
http://home.comcast.net/~americanfirearmpage/holsters.htm
http://www.gunaccessories.com/Holsters/index.asp
and this maker:
http://www.mernickleholsters.com/


----------

